

Apple Gives Tribute to Newton with New 'What is iPad?' Ad - rooshdi
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/05/12/apple-gives-a-nod-to-newton-with-new-what-is-ipad-ad/

======
there
i dug my newton out the other week for a photo-op:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/symmetricalism/4554719593/sizes...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/symmetricalism/4554719593/sizes/l/)

~~~
jedc
I truly loved my MP 2100. The iPhone was the first electronic device to come
along that worked for me as well (and in fact better) than the Newton.

Ah, what could have been... </wistful>

------
silvestrov
A subtext for the iPad ad could be: "it's all about color", to contrast it to
the colorless Kindle.

All the shots (except for the sheet music) has lots of color.

~~~
pohl
That's a good one. The first thing I noticed was "it's all about motion":
sliding to unlock, launchpad icons zooming into view, swipe-to-scroll, a
keyboard popping up, a pin dropping onto a map, the screen rotating to the
right orientation, turning a page...

And, in another layer, the people are all in motion in some way: some just
their hands, a child's feet, someone on a bike, someone on public
transportation, the implied motion of being out at a coffee shop, or just
sitting out on your front steps.

